# tritronics beagler ?



## ridgestalker (May 4, 2013)

I just got a tritronis beagler shock system from a friend on trade an not sure if it works.Got 2 chargers 3 collars an hand control.I charged them but not sure if there is a way to program it or not.My sportdog is a lot different system.Its a old system just has 2 butons an a toggle for red green an yellow as the collars are.Any info on this system is much appreciated.
Thanks Jason


----------



## Chuck Terry (May 4, 2013)

The beagler was not programable.  Most likely it has the Noah system to activate the collars.   Set the transmitter on "N" select a collar with the toggle.   Press and hold the transmitter for a few seconds and it should turn the collar on.  Once the collar turns on release the transmitter and repeat with the other collar.  They turn off the same way.    Top button should be 1-5, Bottom button 6-10, both buttons for 11-15.


----------



## Chuck Terry (May 4, 2013)

http://www.tritronics.com/content/w.../07/manuals/field_and_professional_series.pdf


----------



## ridgestalker (May 7, 2013)

Thanks man.


----------



## mlandrum (May 9, 2013)

Good Luck Jason!!!!!


----------

